# [Solucionado] Sin DNS services de tanto en tanto

## Fitap

Hola, tengo instalado  dnscrypt-proxy y resolvconf.conf

He notado que de tanto en tanto no tengo DNS services, tanto en la notebook como en la desktop.

Como si no tuviese declarado nameservers o nameservers erroneos en /etc/resolv.conf. A ver, tiro un ping -c3 8.8.8.8 y tengo llegada.

dnscrypt-proxy para las consultas cifradas, lo tengo bien configurado; al arrancar la notebook o la desktop, hay servicio DNS. Como debe ser.

He puesto el demonio dnscrypt-proxy para que arranque en cada boot.

```

fitap@gentoo-Desktop-i7 ~ $ dig gentoo.org

; <<>> DiG 9.11.0-P3 <<>> gentoo.org

;; global options: +cmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

fitap@gentoo-Desktop-i7 ~ $ dig @127.0.2.1

; <<>> DiG 9.11.0-P3 <<>> @127.0.2.1

; (1 server found)

;; global options: +cmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

```

Este es el log de /var/log/dnscrypt-proxy en la desktop

```

Wed May 17 15:24:22 2017 [INFO] This certificate is valid

Wed May 17 15:24:22 2017 [INFO] Chosen certificate #808464433 is valid from [2016-05-28] to [2017-05-28]

Wed May 17 15:24:22 2017 [INFO] The key rotation period for this server may exceed the recommended value. This is bad for forward secrecy.

Wed May 17 15:24:22 2017 [INFO] Server key fingerprint is E737:6400:D646:0720:7D9D:29AB:A4C9:070C:4546:CEF7:0CFE:D62F:41E9:FEAA:C58F:6376

Wed May 17 16:25:10 2017 [INFO] Refetching server certificates

Wed May 17 16:25:10 2017 [INFO] Server certificate with serial '0001' received

Wed May 17 16:25:10 2017 [INFO] This certificate is valid

Wed May 17 16:25:10 2017 [INFO] Chosen certificate #808464433 is valid from [2016-05-28] to [2017-05-28]

Wed May 17 16:25:10 2017 [INFO] The key rotation period for this server may exceed the recommended value. This is bad for forward secrecy.

Wed May 17 16:25:10 2017 [INFO] Server key fingerprint is E737:6400:D646:0720:7D9D:29AB:A4C9:070C:4546:CEF7:0CFE:D62F:41E9:FEAA:C58F:6376

```

No tengo servicio DNS en la desktop, si en la notebook.

En la notebook tengo la misma configuracion para DNS que en la desktop, tambien he notado que en la notebook se freeza el demonio.

Si relanzo el servicio dnscrypt-proxy, los DNS vuelven a trabajar. 

Esta es la configuracion de resolvconf.conf

```

# Configuration for resolvconf(8)

# See resolvconf.conf(5) for details

resolv_conf=/etc/resolv.conf

# If you run a local name server, you should uncomment the below line and

# configure your subscribers configuration files below.

name_servers=127.0.2.1

resolv_conf_options=timeout:5

```

Y esta otra la configuracion de dnscrypt-proxy

```

DNSCRYPT_LOCALIP=127.0.2.1

DNSCRYPT_LOCALPORT=53

DNSCRYPT_USER=dnscrypt

DNSCRYPT_PROVIDER_NAME=2.dnscrypt-cert.dnsrec.meo.ws

DNSCRYPT_PROVIDER_KEY=1A6A:D0A3:2B4C:5A61:A695:D153:670D:69AB:1690:3F9E:C3F7:F64F:13E5:35A3:18B2:28A5

DNSCRYPT_RESOLVERIP=185.121.177.177

DNSCRYPT_RESOLVERPORT=443

```

Este es el archivo /etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by resolvconf

nameserver 127.0.2.1

nameserver 127.0.0.1

options timeout:5

```

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Thu May 25, 2017 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Hola, tengo instalado  dnscrypt-proxy y resolvconf.conf
> 
> He notado que de tanto en tanto no tengo DNS services, tanto en la notebook como en la desktop.
> 
> Como si no tuviese declarado nameservers o nameservers erroneos en /etc/resolv.conf. A ver, tiro un ping -c3 8.8.8.8 y tengo llegada.
> ...

 

mismo problema desde ayer...

me voy a fijar que se actualizo a ver que onda...

AGREGO:

estimo que es net-libs/enet-1.3.13

es lo unico relacionado a la red que se actualizo:

```

pelo-pc pelo # tail -n 500 /var/log/emerge.log | grep "completed emerge"

1494971183:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 16) x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2 to /

1494971194:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 16) x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1 to /

1494971205:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 16) x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.9-r1 to /

1494971219:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 16) x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.12 to /

1494971226:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 16) x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2 to /

1494971237:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 16) x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.5 to /

1494971252:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 16) x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.13 to /

1494971274:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 16) x11-libs/fltk-1.3.3-r5 to /

1494971429:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 16) x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.15 to /

1494971441:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 16) x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0 to /

1494971452:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 16) x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0 to /

1494971462:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 16) x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3-r1 to /

1494971470:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 16) x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.7 to /

1494973122:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 14) net-libs/enet-1.3.13 to /

1494973124:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 14) app-eselect/eselect-wxwidgets-20140423 to /

1494973144:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 14) media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.4 to /

1494973163:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 14) media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r3 to /

1494973188:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 14) media-libs/flac-1.3.2-r1 to /

1494973216:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 14) media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r9 to /

1494973222:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 14) net-libs/mbedtls-2.2.1 to /

1494973233:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 14) media-libs/openal-1.15.1-r2 to /

1494973244:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 14) media-libs/libsfml-2.3.2-r1 to /

1494973533:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 14) x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.2.0-r3 to /

1494973634:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 14) games-emulation/dolphin-5.0 to /

1494973641:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 14) kde-apps/libkomparediff2-16.12.3 to /

1494973651:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 14) kde-apps/kompare-16.12.3 to /

1494973654:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 14) kde-apps/dolphin-plugins-16.12.3 to /

1494973721:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) media-libs/portaudio-19_pre20140130 to /

1494973751:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) games-emulation/dolphin-5.0 to /

1494976011:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) x11-apps/xev-1.2.2 to /

1494977263:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.4 to /

1495154331:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 19) www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-59.0.3071.61_beta to /

1495154339:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 19) sys-apps/openrc-0.26.2 to /

1495154536:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 19) dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r2 to /

1495154550:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 19) dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7 to /

1495154648:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 19) dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.7 to /

1495154880:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 19) dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7 to /

1495154934:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 19) dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1 to /

1495155046:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 19) dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7 to /

1495155107:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 19) dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.7 to /

1495155236:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 19) dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.7 to /

1495155271:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 19) dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.7 to /

1495155309:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 19) dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.7 to /

1495155341:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 19) dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.7 to /

1495155372:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 19) dev-qt/qttest-4.8.7 to /

1495155465:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 19) dev-qt/designer-4.8.7 to /

1495155536:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 19) dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.7 to /

1495156371:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 19) dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7 to /

1495156913:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 19) net-fs/samba-4.5.9 to /

1495156972:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 19) kde-frameworks/kio-5.34.0-r1 to /
```

----------

## Fitap

Actualize el sistema como siempre lo hago, no he tenido mas problemas.

No se que pudo haber pasado.

----------

